# Worming a feral cat



## Clodagh (10 February 2019)

That I only ever see on cctv!
Can I put stuff in his food? Is there a particular one I should get? I will ask the vet tomorrow but so often they say 'We need to see the animal', I would quite like to see him too. 
He's not that fussy but something that he will eat quite easily would be best.


----------



## Mule (10 February 2019)

You can put stuff in their food. I did worm this way once however the domestic cats weren't inclined to eat it as I assume it didn't taste nice. 
I'd imagine a feral would be less picky and there are probably nicer tasting versions available. I got a cheap, supermarket type of thing.


----------



## twiggy2 (10 February 2019)

Panacur granules or liquid can be put on food


----------



## horselib (10 February 2019)

I use panacur granduals mixed into some pilchards ( in oil) I find the Pilchards hid the taste and they love then as a treat so wolf it down.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (10 February 2019)

You can get stuff that goes on the back of their neck AND is a wormer as well (Advocate), BUT, but, you have to get it from the vets and they need to see the animal (or the vet nurse does at my practice), which if you have a feral is a bit of a PITA and well-nigh impossible to schedule a visit.......

Following this with interest: the last time I tried to administer a worm tablet to my feral it was a bit like a priest trying to administer holy communion to a demon LOL


----------



## Clodagh (10 February 2019)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			You can get stuff that goes on the back of their neck AND is a wormer as well (Advocate), BUT, but, you have to get it from the vets and they need to see the animal (or the vet nurse does at my practice), which if you have a feral is a bit of a PITA and well-nigh impossible to schedule a visit.......

Following this with interest: the last time I tried to administer a worm tablet to my feral it was a bit like a priest trying to administer holy communion to a demon LOL
		
Click to expand...

I remember helping my cousin to worm a feral once. Never again!
It needs to be a food based one, I am seeing the vet tomorrow so will ask. I wondered if some taste better than others?


----------



## twiggy2 (10 February 2019)

Clodagh said:



			I remember helping my cousin to worm a feral once. Never again!
It needs to be a food based one, I am seeing the vet tomorrow so will ask. I wondered if some taste better than others?
		
Click to expand...

You can put the wormer in the fridge for a while and it is thought to reduce the taste and smell


----------



## Mule (10 February 2019)

twiggy2 said:



			You can put the wormer in the fridge for a while and it is thought to reduce the taste and smell
		
Click to expand...

Good tip


----------



## poiuytrewq (18 February 2019)

Iâ€™m sure we used panacur liquid when our feral was properly feral. 
I didnâ€™t think sheâ€™d eat it as itâ€™s very while and difficult to hide but seemed to look worse than it tasted! 
She ate it fine. 
Now sheâ€™s my little friend so I can use spot on type treatments


----------



## Amymay (18 February 2019)

Your vet should be happy to give you wormer to go in the food without seeing the cat, given itâ€™s feral.

Mine was never seen by the vet, but being a rural practice they were happy to give what I needed, when, with seeing my cat.


----------



## Clodagh (18 February 2019)

Well I only asked the nurse, as it was just a spay check for Pen, and she said no as they would need to weigh it. Good luck with that! She can continue unwormed.


----------



## Amymay (18 February 2019)

Thatâ€™s really poor. Buy what you need from the pet shop.


----------



## Blanche (18 February 2019)

I use to get powdered wormer from my vets for the ferals( can't remember what). I usually just grind up tablets now and shove it in food. Pilchards in tomato sauce is the thing to use, seems to cover the taste of nasty stuff as most cats love it.


----------

